# ANOTHER SKIN



## Mugen (Jan 26, 2010)

Alright everyone say hello to  This skin is almost complete I just need to edit and upload a few images here and there but it should be good enough to use. Until next time!

*Disclaimer: This skin is currently unavailable.*


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 26, 2010)

fucking hell mugen i love this

awesome work


----------



## chrisp (Jan 26, 2010)

lets check it out!!


----------



## SP (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice. **


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 26, 2010)

Very nice i like it. A good mixture of characters and dark but not to dark and light but not to light. A perfect blend of colors and the banner just looks great. Nice work so far.  

Oh wow love the quote and edit buttons too


----------



## Felix (Jan 26, 2010)

MUGEN IS ON A ROLL


----------



## Felix (Jan 26, 2010)

Whoa, love the banner and the buttons. Feels really Comic-ish.
Now the grey is a nice idea, but it feels like, there are no borders anywhere since they are all so similar


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2010)

Skin it


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 26, 2010)

Even though I prefer dark colours, I see myself using this one.


----------



## Mighty Balls (Jan 26, 2010)

The banner is amazing.

Nice job man.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 26, 2010)

sex. makes me want some


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 26, 2010)

Mugen.. if you're making another, allow me to help with the banner?


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 26, 2010)

Awesome work Mugen


----------



## Ina (Jan 26, 2010)

Whoa.. it's like whole another forum world.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 26, 2010)

Now this I like. Not so light that it makes my eyes hurt.


----------



## Sen (Jan 26, 2010)

I really like how there are so many more options too now   Hard to pick, like both of the new skins, using Akatsuki at the moment because I'm familiar with it, but do enjoy the new skins width.

Awesome job


----------



## Nash (Jan 26, 2010)

fucken looooove it


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks mugen...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 26, 2010)

Beautiful. Very well done. I think a darker border would be fitting... but still great! I like it.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 26, 2010)

Mugen is awesome


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 26, 2010)

love this new skin

Mugen is awesome


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 26, 2010)

Border would be cool, but i've actually switched skins for the first time since joining to use this one. Looks like you're on a roll, are you working on more?


----------



## Liebgotts (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm definitely using this from now on.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 26, 2010)

Yαriko said:


> fucking hell mugen i love this
> 
> awesome work



What she said. :3 

The banner is seriously epic.


----------



## Mighty Balls (Jan 26, 2010)

Quick question, Mugen.

Are you considering placing a border?


----------



## Mugen (Jan 26, 2010)

Ill consider it I wasnt really too fond of the border when I was working on it


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 26, 2010)

i think the no border is refreshing... 

the buttons are really cool too...


----------



## JJ (Jan 26, 2010)

I actually prefer a border as it would break up the grey. Other than that it's nice.


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 26, 2010)

This one is awesome ! I like it without borders but won't mind other way.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 26, 2010)

It looks awesome. I agree with the border idea.


----------



## Mugen (Jan 26, 2010)

I added a light border


----------



## Sen (Jan 26, 2010)

Might just end up using this one 

Really do like the buttons, that is the one thing that seems a bit plain about the OP one (although I love the bottom part in that one, so hard to pick) 

Great job though   Thank you too <3


----------



## valerian (Jan 26, 2010)

Love it, I will probably stick to this skin now. Though it lacks Sakuragi, Kenshiro and Jotaro.


----------



## Felix (Jan 26, 2010)

Mugen said:


> I added a light border



It's fucking perfect now.
Seriously Mugen, great job


----------



## Love. (Jan 26, 2010)

Amazing, I love it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2010)

Excellent work. Now about a darker version


----------



## Felix (Jan 26, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Excellent work. Now about a darker version



It's called Kakashi Skin (BETA)


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 26, 2010)

Awesome skin Mugen.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2010)

Felix said:


> It's called Kakashi Skin (BETA)



Darker version of the OP or Jump skin


----------



## Red (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm really digging the Jump heroes skin. Thanks for the upload.


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 26, 2010)

Good work bro


----------



## Crayons (Jan 27, 2010)

I love this skin, I'm using it now. Feels good to see something else on the banner other than Naruto characters :] Good job!


----------



## Mugen (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you thank you thank you!! I will try and work on some more over the next few days keep this ball rolling, and if anyone is looking for a cheap layout or skin like these please click the link in my sig or pm me!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2010)

Before I forget, JJBA skin 



Keep up the good work


----------



## Nimander (Jan 27, 2010)

Fuck Mugen.  Why'd you make such an awesome skin before I could spread rep around again?

Now I gotta put you on my list.

But seriously, this one looks fan-fucking-tastic.  Nice color scheme, nice _feel_, and the icons are a pleasant step away from the norm.  This one definitely beats the KKS skin, which was formerly my favorite.  

Once again, excellent job.

/wanking


----------



## Felix (Jan 27, 2010)

Just one small detail:

The Akatsuki skin has some extra tags shortcuts (Youtube, spoiler tags, etc) for the Quick Reply box.

Do you think it's possible to add them for the new skins? (Kakashi, one piece, jump heroes)


----------



## Sake (Jan 27, 2010)

ok so this one is fucking amazing

you really are on a roll


----------



## Nimander (Jan 27, 2010)

Alright.  This skin just looks aesthetically pleasing.  The colors just..._flow_.  I never noticed how loud and garish some of the other skins looked until I saw this one to compare it to.


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Jan 27, 2010)

All the gray makes it look a bit empty. If you could fix that, it'd be absolutely terrific!


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 27, 2010)

For some reason it's not working


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2010)

Seriously,this is awesome! And I thought I'm going to stick with the OP one.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 27, 2010)

using the Jump Hero's skin. looks really nice.


----------



## Kyo. (Jan 27, 2010)

im trying to use the new skin.

but every time i change threads or subforums it goes back to the akatsuki one.

halp


----------



## Kyo. (Jan 27, 2010)

ok, fixed it myself.

them cookies


----------



## CheddarTrek (Jan 27, 2010)

This is incredibly nice!  Awesome job all around.


----------



## Kairi (Jan 27, 2010)

Good shit this is. I really like this. 
The only problem I'm having is that its too big for my screen (I have a 800x600). But still good <3


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

This one's pimp too..


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

I love this skin, but why does it have to be wide?  ;__;

Can't you just set it to normal width?


----------



## Nimander (Jan 27, 2010)

It's perfect as it is, Kit.


----------



## Mighty Balls (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> I love this skin, but why does it have to be wide?  ;__;
> 
> Can't you just set it to normal width?



I hear the upcoming TTGL skin is wide screen ish too D:.

lawl.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 27, 2010)

TTGL skin

I've been waiting for it for a long time.  If it's half as good as this one, I'll never change from it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2010)

I fucking love this skin, thanks.


----------



## Neko (Jan 27, 2010)

Neko approves

greatest approval evar


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2010)

I love the way this one is wider than the others, it makes the whole site look cleaner.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jan 28, 2010)

it's....certainly interesting m


the color scheme is bizarre but it doesn't hurt my eyes. 


it matches my pony! 


i've never really gotten into one piece so i have no opinion on that skin either way


----------



## natwel (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't like it, 

Gimme Sasuke's back

_Sry_


----------



## Swift (Jan 28, 2010)

I love this. A bit wide, but, eh. Great stuff.


----------



## 8 (Jan 28, 2010)

great skin! i'll be using it


----------



## RedAsATomato (Jan 28, 2010)

The effects on the images are really nice! I like it. pek


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 28, 2010)

Man that's awesome ~ love the gray.  Must have it!!!


----------



## Mider T (Jan 29, 2010)

How did I miss this?!  Thanks Mugen


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 29, 2010)

AWESOME!

Best so far! Great job, I love it! 

*will use*


----------



## Mider T (Jan 29, 2010)

When did the One Piece one come out btw and when can the Green Beast of Konoha one be expected?

This looks great with the No Skin user group btw.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 29, 2010)

I would like to know that too. I had no idea there were more skins. I love the HEROES one, its really good. I won't be bored of it for months and months. lol


----------



## timcampi (Jan 29, 2010)

It looks amazinnggg. <3

I love the whole look of it. But I must say, Allen looks a little out of place. 

Regardless,


----------



## Shota (Jan 29, 2010)

AWESOME! ♥
Love it


----------



## ShadowAkatsuki (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank You very much! I don't know who most of these people are, but I appreciate your efforts to brighten and enrich these forums!! Thanx!!!


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 29, 2010)

i love this skin!! using right now


----------



## Mandala Magic (Jan 29, 2010)

This whole layout/skin and the banner is so amazing. I absolutely love it. Plus its being nice to my transparent signature.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 30, 2010)

If only this sking was a tad bit darker, I'd love it.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 30, 2010)

ohh pretty. i shall use it for a while.


----------



## lint789 (Jan 31, 2010)

Some epic shizzle


----------



## Ayakashi (Feb 1, 2010)

The banner and the buttons are cool. I'm using the skin right now.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 1, 2010)

This skin is AWESOME! I love it!


----------



## Vai (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, it looks really awesome, using it. 

though, I wouldn't mind having black letter as the default one instead of a darker gray.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 2, 2010)

Background colour should be different, it merges with the bars of the sections and I don't like it.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 2, 2010)

Refreshing            .


----------



## Undead (Feb 2, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## hellohi (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice skin

You guys should make one with that color page that came out recently with all those ninja, like Kisame,Pain,Haku,Zabuza,Naruto,Sakura etc.

That would be a really good skin


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 2, 2010)

Where's dbz???


----------



## ChaosLord (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks sweet as using it now.


----------



## Smokahontas (Feb 11, 2010)

i have kinda a slight problem about this skin.. I am using google chrome all the navigation pics are not visible..


----------



## Cal Sullivan (Feb 11, 2010)

Cool skin, thanks ^^


----------



## Sito (Feb 11, 2010)

i liek it, buttons are cool and grey and orange feel is mellow 
like benstevens19 said, wheres dbz?

I would love it if next skin was Dragon Ball Kai, or all 3 series together,


----------



## Cheia (Feb 12, 2010)

It's an interesting skin. I switch between this and Akatuki one.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 13, 2010)

Like the skins. Is there any chance we'll see a HxH one?

Also, is there any way of returning the Akatsuki skin's background back to black?


----------



## Fonster Mox (Feb 13, 2010)

A brilliant skin, very well made and easy on the eyes.


----------



## Cain (Feb 15, 2010)

This is amazing, thanks it's great with all my posts, lets me see them and it's a new original skin  it's great thanks


----------



## Maris (Feb 16, 2010)

Whoa very nice Mugen 

So long akatsuki skin. Thanks.


----------



## King of the Internet (Feb 17, 2010)

Can we have a Zetsu skin plz? 

Zetsu fandom is growing, you can't ignore it!


----------



## Amrun (Feb 17, 2010)

Itachi of the Funk said:


> Can we have a Zetsu skin plz?
> 
> Zetsu fandom is growing, you can't ignore it!



Lord Zetsu fandom has taken over the Library at least, no joke.

Lord Zetsu skin pllllllllz!


----------



## Safer Saviour (Feb 17, 2010)

Itachi of the Funk said:


> Can we have a Zetsu skin plz?
> 
> Zetsu fandom is growing, you can't ignore it!



Thirding this. He's a ninja who uses _stealth_. How awesome is that?


----------



## Goobhunter (Feb 17, 2010)

It called _Naruto_ forums for a reason, dude.


----------



## King of the Internet (Feb 18, 2010)

Starhunter said:


> It called _Naruto_ forums for a reason, dude.



So _that_'s why we have a One Piece skin!


----------



## Semplice (Feb 19, 2010)

I like the banner!  ^_^


----------



## Croagunk (Feb 20, 2010)

I came when I saw this.

Mugen is my Jesus.


----------



## Dalis (Feb 27, 2010)

I love this skin! thanks so much!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2010)

I really like this new skin.. can I suck your dick? :33


----------



## Quincy James (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh my god it's gorgeous pek


----------



## Anjeh (Mar 4, 2010)

Absolute AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 5, 2010)

Safer Saviour said:


> Thirding this. He's a ninja who uses _stealth_. How awesome is that?



Four'd....this? *awkward silence*
Is that how I'd say it? 

I use to use the Akastuki one, but then I saw this and haven't stopped using it since. So....maybe another new theme? 

*Will beg if the need arises*


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome!!! And the buttons are really nice! :


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 6, 2010)

Shonen Jump Heroes! awesome work!  i'll use this skin for a while


----------



## ss5 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ever think about a jiraiya skin.  He deserves to be honered....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 8, 2010)

Is anyone else having issues with their buttons not showing up?


----------



## michiruu (Mar 8, 2010)

like it like it like it like it!!
such great work, amazing ^^


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 12, 2010)

This and Akatsuki skin are the best skins, in my opinio.
Since I've been posting with Akatsuki skin for 2 years now, I'll stick with it, however for the new forumers both Skins would be fine.

Also both skins have the best Logos in my opinion.


----------



## Stupid Mime AKA HaLLow (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 22, 2010)

AWESOME!! Gonna be my main now.


----------



## Jesus (Apr 6, 2010)

is that just my browser or something? the skin looks broken to me. I can't see the quote and rep buttons or the forum banner anymore...


----------



## Asuka (Apr 6, 2010)

Weird o_o; What's your browser? I've Firefox, and it works fine for me. 

The skin looks nice, but I'm used to the default one.


----------



## Jesus (Apr 6, 2010)

I use FF. Very weird, all other skins work fine for me.  maybe I adblocked something I shouldn't have, but I doubt it.


edit: wait it works now... my computer had probably smoked something.


----------



## Dim Mak (Apr 6, 2010)

Uhm i tried this skin, but i want the original one back. Question is, how?

Edit: Nvm, got it.


----------



## Kairi (Apr 7, 2010)

The ShounenJump Heroes banner isn't there anymore.


----------



## Migooki (Apr 7, 2010)

That's because I adblocked it.

Forgot to tell you I'm the root server it's hosted on.


----------



## andamaru (Apr 7, 2010)

I like this theme, nice and clean makes it easier to focus on the content


----------



## Dre (Apr 7, 2010)

andamaru said:


> I like this theme, nice and clean makes it easier to focus on the content



*I was thinking the same thing. This is my main as well from now on.*


----------



## Proxy05 (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## Kairi (Apr 7, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> That's because I adblocked it.
> 
> Forgot to tell you I'm the root server it's hosted on.



Godamnit Sophie I knew it had something to do with you

Everything does


----------



## ItachiUchiha97 (Apr 8, 2010)

Its wery nice keep up the good work!


----------



## tyomai (Apr 10, 2010)

Kairi said:


> The ShounenJump Heroes banner isn't there anymore.



It's not?! why not?!


----------



## carcinoGeneticist (Apr 12, 2010)

I love the colors for this one. 

Very easy on the eyes.


----------



## Immortal Savior (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice skin mugen!


----------



## tyomai (Apr 14, 2010)

I think that a Hinata skin would look cool! It could be purple!


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 14, 2010)

This is pretty cool.


----------



## wajidshah (Apr 20, 2010)

ANOTHER SKIN


----------



## ღMomoღ (Apr 21, 2010)

wow,cool o.O


----------



## Psych (Apr 26, 2010)

I like, I like. Going to use this from now on.


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks great, I'm still hoping and dreaming for a Killer Bee skin someday


----------



## KohZa (May 14, 2010)

Mai Shiranui said:


> Looks great, I'm still hoping and dreaming for a Killer Bee skin someday


this and also raikage .


----------



## RockpiRate (May 15, 2010)

looks cool,great job


----------



## Seraphus (May 24, 2010)

I usually like dark skins as well but this looks awesome!


----------



## Laveyh (May 24, 2010)

It looks really great, I love it!


----------



## Taisaku (May 24, 2010)

it looks great i'm gonna use this one now


----------



## Jesus (Jun 8, 2010)

Once again the banner doesn't show up anymore  The image link says the hosting account has been suspended.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 8, 2010)

NOOOOOO! Where did it go!?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 8, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> NOOOOOO! Where did it go!?



This, where is the best skin on here?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2010)

WTF? Why is the skin gone  It was like the last one I liked on here.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 9, 2010)

Bring Aya Toujou back plz.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 9, 2010)

What they fucking said





What the hell


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 9, 2010)

I officially hate all the skins on NF again


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 9, 2010)

Great Ive had to go back to using the Sasuke skin .


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 9, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> ^ found the culprit entries in the sheet


This is why


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> This is why



goddamnit, someone needs to fix this before i lose my screws


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 9, 2010)

rofl
god am i glad to be using the nardo one, never noticed a thing and i never even change it :>

tho
no widescreen skin  FFFFUCK


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 9, 2010)

Nova said:


> goddamnit, someone needs to fix this before i lose my screws


I could do it in 5 minutes if someone gives me the xml and the buttons/elements


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I could do it in 5 minutes if someone gives me the xml and the buttons/elements



someone give him the xml and buttons/elements! this wide one piece skin and kakashi skin are horrible


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 9, 2010)

Those other skins suck. Bring the heroes back.


----------



## Azure Fantasy (Jun 9, 2010)

Aww, other than the Orange style, this style was one of the best one, I hope this gets fixed soon, I hope everything is going okay d:


----------



## Sen (Jun 9, 2010)

I also hope it will be fixed soon ;_________;


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2010)

I went back to the Sasuke Skin, this shit is so 2006.


----------



## Elle (Jun 9, 2010)

It's my favorite as well - the neutral background is great for most sets plus I much prefer the wide screen.  I'm using Akatsuki again and the narrower layout feels cramped.  Kakashi is wide screen and shows off most sets well but the Hero's neutral bg color is easier on my eyes.  

So yeah, hoping this gets reinstalled.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah I tried the Kakashi one and its too radical of a color difference.


----------



## Sake (Jun 9, 2010)

Ew now I have to use the Akatsuki skin again because the Kakashi one sucks. y u do that staff.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Went back to One Piece, its just not the same feel as heroes


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 9, 2010)

When did the Orange one change? It's class now. looks better than what it did.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 9, 2010)

erictheking said:


> When did the Orange one change? It's class now. looks better than what it did.


what looks different? it's been like this since the day i registered


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 9, 2010)

The black bars holding the search, User CP, Logout were red before, weren't they? The greys look lighter as well.

Or maybe it's just my memory, because I haven't used that skin in a long time.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 9, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah I tried the Kakashi one and its too radical of a color difference.



It kills your eyes as well.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah Sasuke was my old default one but I was tired and when I saw Heroes I fell in love.


----------



## David (Jun 9, 2010)

The One Piece skin is great .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2010)

Outer Path said:


> The One Piece skin is great .



Great alone and compared to the others, but chapter 2 heroes blows everything away sadly


----------



## David (Jun 9, 2010)

Nova said:


> Great alone and compared to the others, but chapter 2 heroes blows everything away sadly



Where's that?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 9, 2010)

The Shounen Jump Heroes one got taken down (and hopefully it'll be fixed )

Resorted to One Piece Wide, but I really want Heroes back.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 9, 2010)

Bring back the Shounen Jump Heroes skin


----------



## Felix (Jun 9, 2010)

Bring back Shounen Jump Heroes skin


----------



## Kairi (Jun 9, 2010)

Godammnit bring back the Hero's skin. Everything else hurts my eyes.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 10, 2010)

I know the one skin i actually liked is gone.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2010)

why is it gone?


----------



## Elle (Jun 10, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> why is it gone?



Because ~ 



and then ~


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah it was a little messed up but it worked well enough still. I mean I preferred it even then.


----------



## Elle (Jun 10, 2010)

^_^ I preferred it, even without the banner/buttons as well ~ was surprised when Mbxx said he just went ahead and deleted it :/.  I know it probably sounds superficial, but it's so much more enjoyable to post using a skin you really like, especially on a forum you spend a lot of time on.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 10, 2010)

Fix the Akatsuki skin, por favor


----------



## Elle (Jun 10, 2010)

^_^ I'm thinkin you mean "SJ Hero's" skin XD.


----------



## Hero (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope a Tsunade skin is made one day. Actually a Sannin skin would be nice.


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 10, 2010)

Elle said:


> ^_^ I preferred it, even without the banner/buttons as well ~ was surprised when Mbxx said he just went ahead and deleted it :/.  I know it probably sounds superficial, but it's so much more enjoyable to post using a skin you really like, especially on a forum you spend a lot of time on.



If there's any skin that needs to be deleted, it's the Kakashi skin. That skin is made of so much fail it's not even funny...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 10, 2010)

Zero x said:


> If there's any skin that needs to be deleted, it's the Kakashi skin. That skin is made of so much fail it's not even funny...


I like the skin a lot, but the banner leaves much to desire.

Hope the SJ Heroes one comes back soon though.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 10, 2010)

Zero x said:


> If there's any skin that needs to be deleted, it's the Kakashi skin. That skin is made of so much fail it's not even funny...



Actually no. The Kakashi skin is the one I use the most. I don't mind if it gets deleted if another dark skin is made though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok is there a reason I'm stuck in the Sasuke skin? Whenever I switch skins it goes back to the Sasuke one when I change pages.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Ok is there a reason I'm stuck in the Sasuke skin? Whenever I switch skins it goes back to the Sasuke one when I change pages.


Had and issue like this once, I think I either logged out and logged back in or I went to the no skin group and then came back from it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2010)

Joined no skin. It worked but I still have the Sasuke banner. I'm thinking I fucked something up with firefox. Probably got to uninstall and reinstall. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 11, 2010)

Elle said:


> Because ~
> 
> 
> 
> and then ~



That makes me kinda sad and rageful at the same time.  That was the first skin I REALLY liked on this forum, and now it's gone.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 11, 2010)

Nimander said:


> That was the first skin I REALLY liked on this forum, and now it's gone.



This sums up how I feel. Looks like my abandonment issues just got a whole lot worse


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2010)

I think a lot of people feel the same way. I had to switch to the OP skin because of the wide format.


----------



## little nin (Jun 11, 2010)

-_- Why change


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2010)

whoever took it down is a complete and utter ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 11, 2010)

Using OP skin for widescreen, sadly. Kakashi is widescreen I think, but what an ugly skin.


----------



## ~rocka (Jun 11, 2010)

My heroes are gone .


----------



## Stroev (Jun 11, 2010)

Heroes skin and Chapter 3(old school theme with Dragonball or Fist of the North Star, maybe?) please.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2010)

~rocka said:


> My heroes are gone .



I liked that skin the best.


----------



## camel.d (Jun 12, 2010)

it was a nice skin ! 
will they return it ?


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 12, 2010)

Wut the hell...


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 12, 2010)

Love it! You're awesome!


----------



## Quincy James (Jun 13, 2010)

I want it back please! It was by far my favorite.


----------



## Death Note (Jun 13, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Love it! You're awesome!


 

Brah, the skin is gone.


----------



## Blueprint (Jun 13, 2010)

What did the heroes skin look like


----------



## AkiraDono (Jun 13, 2010)

SasuNaru=YUM said:


> What did the heroes skin look like



it was awesome


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

SasuNaru=YUM said:


> What did the heroes skin look like





the pic in the middle.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2010)

What's wrong with your firefox?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

What do you mean?


----------



## Hero (Jun 13, 2010)

When did they get rid of the heroes skin? It must have been before I joined. They should bring it back! It looks amazing!


----------



## Enigma (Jun 14, 2010)

Are You My Tsunade said:


> When did they get rid of the heroes skin? It must have been before I joined. They should bring it back! It looks amazing!



No, I think it was taken off quite recently.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> What do you mean?



All those weird floating panels like Vista does. 



Are You My Tsunade said:


> When did they get rid of the heroes skin? It must have been before I joined. They should bring it back! It looks amazing!


They got rid of it like last Monday.


----------



## AkiraDono (Jun 14, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> All those weird floating panels like Vista does.



it's just a skin for firefox, though i'm not sure coz it's been a long while since i used it, i use Google Chrome now


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 14, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> All those weird floating panels like Vista does.


If you look closely in the "foxtab" section, the "MY TOP SITES" is highlighted so it displays those windows like that.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> All those weird floating panels like Vista does.
> 
> 
> They got rid of it like last Monday.



Its an addon, i have to press the little blue square thing next to my webpage html stuff at the top and it opens that which is an easy way of accessing my favorite sites i add to it so i dont have to type anything to go anywhere


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah my friend told me he had it too so I added it, its cool looking. Its like having Vista in Firefox. 

And we need moar skins. FMA skins and stuffs.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 14, 2010)

bring the heroes skin back, most of my friends are complaining instead of posting in the agony or fc section


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 14, 2010)

i loved heroes skin bring it back


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey they just put it back up!


----------



## Death Note (Jun 14, 2010)

You LIAR


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Got you


----------



## Ral (Jun 14, 2010)

The weird thing is that Mugen's host account had been suspended but then again I found the banner so I'm a little 50/50.



Thats the banner right?

ADMUNS!! Activate trap card.


----------



## Rivara (Jun 18, 2010)

That was my fav skin. 

Why, cruel world, why??


@Ral: yeah, that's the banner.


----------



## rozzalina (Jun 18, 2010)

Bring back the SJ heroes banner! It was so cool...  Or create one of sage Naruto and Mangekyo Sasuke


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> Bring back the SJ heroes banner! It was so cool...  Or create one of sage Naruto and Mangekyo Sasuke



That would be the gayest shit ever.

Just bring it back already, it shouldnt be too hard


----------



## Ral (Jun 18, 2010)

I already recreated it, just gotta add a few more buttons and I'll give Mbxx the XML file.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jun 21, 2010)

could we plz plz plz get a Naruto WIDE version.  In fact all of the current skins should have a wide alternative, especially the Naruto and Akatsuki one.

As for new skins, I have some good ideas, all should be wide versions.   

1.  Rikudou Sennin + Jyubi, dark gray theme with touches of color, like purple for the rinnegan, red/black jyubi chakra.   

2.  Rikudou Sennin  in the middle, standing on top of a yin/yang circle with chibi Nagato in front of him, both in the middle.   Will of fire on one side (the light side) and hate on the other side (the dark side of the yin/yang).   So it should be younger brother, Hashirama, Naruto on one side vs elder brother, Madara, Sasuke on the other side. The colors should be reddish/orange but try to keep it minimal much like the onepiecewide skin.  

3.  Kyubi Sage Naruto vs EMS Sasuke (when it is revealed)


----------



## Mozu (Jul 3, 2010)

*Please* tell me the _Shounen Heroes_ skin is coming back. 

It was the best one!


----------



## Ral (Jul 3, 2010)

Mozu said:


> *Please* tell me the _Shounen Heroes_ skin is coming back.
> 
> It was the best one!



Indeed it is.

I re-created it on my forums and sent Mbxx the XML style sheet.


----------



## Elle (Jul 3, 2010)

Ral said:


> Indeed it is.
> 
> I re-created it on my forums and sent Mbxx the XML style sheet.



Great news - Thanks!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 4, 2010)

More like an Admirals skin.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 4, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> More like an Admirals skin.


Yeah,that sounds good. All three admirals are pretty cool,and we have plenty of OP fans.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 4, 2010)

Get a friend Vegeta skin in here


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 4, 2010)

Seinen skin


----------



## Ral (Jul 4, 2010)

They would never make to it that our requests are at least "attempted" in creation. 

But then again who says I can't use a firefox addon+create my own forum skin hidden from that list?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 4, 2010)

Seinen and Jump skins

Vegeta would be fine too


----------



## squilliam (Jul 4, 2010)

Bleach skin maybe?

After all, One Piece and Naruto have skins


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 5, 2010)

squilliam said:


> Bleach skin maybe?
> 
> After all, One Piece and Naruto have skins


One for the Espada and one for the Gotei 13. That'd be good if half of the forum were not hellbent to hate on Bleach all the time.


----------



## Tia Fay (Jul 5, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Even though I prefer dark colours, I see myself using this one.



Same here,


----------



## Perseverance (Jul 5, 2010)

Should be a Vinland Saga skin with Thor/Thorkell/Thorfinn


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 5, 2010)

This site lacks FMA skin.


----------



## Kriminalistic (Jul 7, 2010)

Good job Mugen.


----------



## oricon (Jul 7, 2010)

will this be back on the forums? It was the best Skin imo.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 7, 2010)

oricon said:


> will this be back on the forums? It was the best Skin imo.




It will be if Mbxx [or Mugen if that matters lol] uploads the XML file that Ral made :/ Hopefully he will do it soon.


----------



## squilliam (Jul 8, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> One for the Espada and one for the Gotei 13. That'd be good if half of the forum were not hellbent to hate on Bleach all the time.



that does sound like a very good idea. I'd especially like to see an Espada one.


----------



## Astrid (Jul 9, 2010)

no. This is the NARUTO fourms. I want a team taka & team 7 sin. n.n
Contrasting each other.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 9, 2010)

akai kunoichi said:


> no. This is the NARUTO fourms. I want a team taka & team 7 sin. n.n
> Contrasting each other.



That's why there's a One Piece skin right? GTFO


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 4, 2010)

this skin should be brought back. it was the best IMO.

we should get a bleach skin and Kasuke is right its not just "Naruto Forums" if we also have a OP skin.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah where is this skin?


----------



## Mist Beauty (Aug 4, 2010)

I can get rid of the naruto up above and all of the orange ?


----------



## Ral (Aug 4, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah where is this skin?



I sent him thew XML and images so I dunno whats taking him.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2010)

akai kunoichi said:


> no. This is the NARUTO fourms. I want a team taka & team 7 sin. n.n
> Contrasting each other.


lol it's a Naruto forum in name only.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 4, 2010)

fuck i want this back, what is this guy doing? tell im to get off his ass please.

oh and btw, fuck naruto


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2010)

I want a Bakemonogatari skin. And after that a Fate/stay night skin. Oh and lets not forget a Toaru Majutsu no Index skin.


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Aug 5, 2010)

Cute sauce~


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't like any of the skins, I just use Kakashi because it's dark and widescreen. I've seen very nice skins on other crappy forums, we need to steal some of that shit!


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2010)

I think a Kingdom Hearts and Final Fantasy skin would look pretty good too.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 5, 2010)

More like a Vegeta skin.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh  yea that's right. DO IT.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2010)

We need a Kimmaro Skin


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2010)

We don't need homosexual character in our skins. And don't make a Naruto joke.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 6, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I think a Kingdom Hearts and Final Fantasy skin would look pretty good too.



this 

the best current skin on this forum is Kakashi yet the colors hurt my eyes


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 6, 2010)

No all skins need to be changed to wide because WIDE is the best


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 6, 2010)

i pretty much agree with Nova. 

although i think the sakura skin needs a make over. i dont use it but imo the colors are kinda


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2010)

I miss this skin.  I hope it comes back soon.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks to Stylish, I don't have to deal with NF skins


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2010)

What is stylish and can it bring back the skin I loved


----------



## Death Note (Oct 18, 2010)

You can edit the CSS for the site so it appears however you have it coded.


----------



## Elle (Oct 18, 2010)

Death Note said:


> You can edit the CSS for the site so it appears however you have it coded.




 Will most definitely be checking this out ~ thanks!


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2010)

My awesome userstyle for Stylish.  Meant to be used for the One Piece Skin.


```
*:not(:empty):not([onclick*="open"]):not(SPAN):not([class*="stars"]):not([id*="stars"]):not([id="rating"]):not([class="rating"]):not([class*="SPRITE"]):not([id*="SPRITE"]):not([id*="lbImage"])

{ background-image: url ("http://imgur.com/oGOOQ.jpg") !important; 

 }

HTML, BODY {  background: none #141414 !important  }


/* Make descendents of the body element transparent.  Formerly "DIV + SPAN" rules. */

BODY * {background-color: transparent !important}

DIV[id] {background-color: inherit !important}

SPAN:not(:empty):not([class*="icon"]):not([id*="icon"]):not([class*="star"]):not([id*="star"]):not([id*="rating"]):not([class*="rating"]):not([class*="Sprite"]):not([class*="sprite"]) {

background: none transparent !important;
border-color: #663300 !important}

TABLE, COLGROUP, COL, THEAD, TBODY, TFOOT {

background-color: #232323 !important;
border-color: #333 !important}

{ background-image: url("http://imgur.com/oGOOQ.jpg") !important;}

a:link,
a:link *:not(IMG){ 

color: #B24700 !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
border-color: #666 !important;}


a:visited, 
a:visited * {color: #BC825C !important;}



a:hover,
a:hover *:not(IMG){

color: 	#8F8FB2 !important; 
background-color: #363037 !important;
border-color: #999 !important}

.tcat

{

	background: #4D2E1F !important;

	color: #FFFFFF;

	font: bold 10pt verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;

}



html [href*="#"]:hover {color: #00E6E6 !important; background-color: transparent !important;}

INPUT *, TEXTAREA * {color: #DDD !important;}

HTML BODY INPUT:not([type="image"]), button,
HTML BODY TEXTAREA {

background: none #353535 !important; 
-moz-appearance: none !important;
color:  #DDD  !important;
border: solid 1px #777 !important;
-moz-border-radius: 0 !important;
opacity: 1 !important;}

DFN, FONT, B, I, P, BIG, SMALL, STRONG, EM, CENTER { background-color: transparent !important }

SUMMARY, DETAILS {background-color: inherit !important}

ABBR, PROGRESS, TIME, LABEL,
.date {color: #bbccff !important}

MARK,
CODE, PRE,
BLOCKQUOTE, BLOCKQUOTE *,
[class*="quote"],
TD[style*="inset"][class="alt2"]   {  background-color: #00090F !important }

* {
color: #C3C3C3 !important; 
border-color: #444 !important;
outline-color: #444 !important;
text-shadow: none !important;}

img[src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/spriteninja/Gfx/Akatsuki/akatsukibanner3.jpg"]

{    
width:0 !important;
    height:197px !important;
    background-image: url("http://imgur.com/zAnHd.jpg") !important;
    background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
    padding-left: 800px !important;
    }

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/header.jpg"]

{    
width:0 !important;
    height:197px !important;
    background-image: url("http://imgur.com/zAnHd.jpg") !important;
    background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
    padding-left: 800px !important;
    }        
img[src="http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff286/nfforums/nfsasuke.jpg"]

{    
width:0 !important;
    height:197px !important;
    background-image: url("http://imgur.com/zAnHd.jpg") !important;
    background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
    padding-left: 800px !important;
    }   

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_manga/header2.jpg"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:300px !important;
background-image: url("http://imageftw.com/uploads/20101014/Banner_NF.png") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 1103px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_manga/footer1.jpg"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:100px !important;
background-image: url("http://imageftw.com/uploads/20101014/Banner_NF.png") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 1103px !important;
}



    


}
```

This is for the  version.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Oct 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We need a Kimmaro Skin



THIS! **


----------



## herpaderpaderp (Oct 20, 2010)

Ditto! Kimmoro Skin, nao!


----------



## Semplice (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with the above.


----------



## Ito (Oct 21, 2010)

Kimimaro isn't cool enough to warrant his own theme.


----------



## Libra (Oct 25, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> this skin should be brought back. it was the best IMO.
> 
> we should get a bleach skin and Kasuke is right its not just "Naruto Forums" if we also have a OP skin.



I just find it funny that people are suggesting random animes, when the next skin should either be a Naruto Character or a Bleach Skin, considering that Bleach got it's own Section before OP.

This is what I figure the list should go as, just my opinion.  I'm sorting this out by popularity and importance.

Gai/Lee
Bleach
Madara(He needs his own skin!)
Minoto and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kushina


(Pwnsome Ps!)
Fairy Tail, FMA, or some Shojo like Fruits Basket or Ouran.

Also, some of the skins may need to be fixed or widened as some other people have stated.  I think I saw the Heroes skin before, and it was cool, I just wish I could see it again, instead of the Orange skin it directs you to.  Although, I am sure Mugen is busy or something.


----------



## kellyj994 (Nov 26, 2010)

Felix said:


> Whoa, love the banner and the buttons. Feels really Comic-ish.
> Now the grey is a nice idea, but it feels like, there are no borders anywhere since they are all so similar



Me too.mad


----------



## Smiley (Nov 26, 2010)

Ulquiorra skin. Do it naoow meng.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Nov 27, 2010)

Gaara skin for us Gaara fans! Please!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 27, 2010)

Itachi skin, seriously there are more Itachi fans than Sakura or Kakashi


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Nov 28, 2010)

There are us Gaara fans here too..


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 28, 2010)

More Itachi fans than Gaara fans are here its a well known fact, but I agree with you I really wouldn't mind a Gaara skin. He is one of my favorites.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Nov 28, 2010)

Why thank you! Itachi is awesome char too!


----------



## Laix (Nov 28, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a Durarara!! skin.

And also perhaps a banner competition?


----------



## Hero (Nov 28, 2010)

*So is this skin done yet?*


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2010)

Fireworks:  Skin was completed and available.  Unfortunately the skin got taken down because the account hosting the images expired.  Skin hasn't gone back up.


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2010)

we need a bleach skin


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 29, 2010)

Still on a Fullmetal Alchemist Skin.


----------



## Hero (Nov 30, 2010)

Eternal Fail said:


> Fireworks:  Skin was completed and available.  Unfortunately the skin got taken down because the account hosting the images expired.  Skin hasn't gone back up.



*Dang that stinks soooo bad! I want  new skin soon*


----------



## Halcyon Days (Dec 1, 2010)

I couldnt see it. The link didnt work for me


----------



## Death Note (Dec 1, 2010)

^Let me just quote this guy to answer your question on why the link didn't work:



> Fireworks:  Skin was completed and available.  Unfortunately the skin  got taken down because the account hosting the images expired.  Skin  hasn't gone back up.


----------



## DarkWarrior Ezari (Dec 3, 2010)

Moon~ said:


> Still on a Fullmetal Alchemist Skin.



FMA RULES!!!!! I'm with this person!!!!


----------



## dream (Dec 26, 2010)

Since Mbxx is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I went ahead and made the skin work using Stylish.  Credit goes to Ral for recreating the skin.



*Installation*

_For Chrome_:  Install 

Then install the skin from the userstyles link I provided.  Then you must edit the style to have it only apply to NF.  To do this right-click on the Stylish icon to the right of the url bar and click on edit.  From there you must go to the section where it says *Applies To [?]*.  Click on Specify.  Click on the url drop-down box and select Urls on the Domain.  Then type forums.narutofan.com in the box.  

_For Firefox_:  Install the  extension.  This extension only works up to Firefox Beta 4.0b2.

For versions up to Firefox 8 download from the following:  

To have this skin work you must add two things.

At the start of the code you must add this:


```
@-moz-document domain("www.narutoforums.com") {
```

Then at the end you must add this:


```
}
```

_For Opera_:  Save the code into a notepad document and name it whatever you want *with* .css at the end of the name.  Then go on NF and righ-click on an empty spot and select Edit Site Preferences.  Go on the Display tab and down to My Style Sheet.  Pick the document you saved and refresh NF.

*Note:* You must use the Kakashi skin while using the ShonenJump Skin.  The reason for this is that some of the borders look bad when using other skins.  White lines will appear where they shouldn't be.  Also I only changed the images for the Kakashi skin.  

Some pictures of the skin:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice work Eternal Fail. but im sticking to the naruto skin.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 27, 2010)

wow it came out great


----------



## Angelus (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice skin, especially for people who are not Naruto fans (anymore).


----------



## Federer (Dec 27, 2010)

When can we expect a 'Tobi'/Madara skin?

The whole story is about him.


----------



## Ral (Dec 27, 2010)

Eternal Fail, you are a life saver my brother. 

Do also add the same for Google Chromes version of Stylish if you want.

It can be found in the extensions archives. 

Or install using the following link.

I gotta learn how to read things clearly. 

Same concept applies to your post and it looks excellent on the Chrome side as well. 


Federer said:


> When can we expect a 'Tobi'/Madara skin?
> 
> The whole story is about him.




If people want there own custom skins they would have to supply us with banners and buttons.

After that is done you can talk to me about creating it on an actual vbulletin forum and then coded for Stylish.


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 8, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> _For Opera_:  Save the code into a notepad document and name it whatever you want *with* .css at the end of the name.  Then go on NF and righ-click on an empty spot and select Edit Site Preferences.  Go on the Display tab and down to My Style Sheet.  Pick the document you saved and refresh NF.
> 
> *Note:* You must use the Kakashi skin while using the ShonenJump Skin.  The reason for this is that some of the borders look bad when using other skins.  White lines will appear where they shouldn't be.  Also I only changed the images for the Kakashi skin.
> 
> ...



Thanks it is working. easy to use !


----------



## Shitsuki (Apr 19, 2011)

Such a good looking skin!!!.. i mean, my god! its fantastic!


----------



## Ral (Apr 21, 2011)

Shitsuki said:


> Such a good looking skin!!!.. i mean, my god! its fantastic!



*LOOKS AT SKINS LIST*

UM, SORRY TO DISAPPOINT YOU BRO BUT IT BE GONE NOW.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

Ral said:


> *LOOKS AT SKINS LIST*
> 
> UM, SORRY TO DISAPPOINT YOU BRO BUT IT BE GONE NOW.



He is probably using stylish and the code I provided.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 21, 2011)

How can I enable this skin, the link on the first page doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

Fritz said:


> How can I enable this skin, the link on the first page doesn't seem to be working.



The skin was taken down a long time ago.  Ral re-created the skin and I made it work using Stylish.


----------



## Ral (Apr 22, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> He is probably using stylish and the code I provided.



Probably but it's a new member so it's kind of hard to tell.

But you did most of the remodeling work with Stylish.


----------



## Guru (Jul 13, 2011)

@OP Can't say I've ever seen a mod with less posts than me before, but your name's ~Mugen so you can only be awesome


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2011)

Guru said:


> @OP Can't say I've ever seen a mod with less posts than me before, but your name's ~Mugen so you can only be awesome



You clearly haven't seen Mbxx or Tazmo.  Mugen is also an Admin and he certainly isn't awesome.


----------



## Ral (Jul 13, 2011)

It's all about the money and the honey's.


----------



## Darth (Jul 13, 2011)

Ral get back in the bucket. 

**


----------



## Gextiv (Jul 13, 2011)

Can we get a skin similar to the One piece type? I like the wide but I don't like One Piece.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 14, 2011)

Since the Hellsing OVA is coming out in a couple of weeks,it would be great to have an Alucard skin.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 14, 2011)

If you are going to dream, you might as well dream big.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 14, 2011)

Gextiv said:


> Can we get a skin similar to the One piece type? I like the wide but I don't like One Piece.
> 
> Just a suggestion.





Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Since the Hellsing OVA is coming out in a couple of weeks,it would be great to have an Alucard skin.



Not happening my good men.
This guy didn't even fix the fc's he promised to. 

Try making requests in the  thread. Maybe someone will be up to it.


----------



## Ral (Jul 15, 2011)

The ShonenJUMP Heroes skin was one of the first recreated skins in which Mbxx was suppose to upload. I re-crafted and wasted 3 hours of my life that week.  



Darth said:


> Ral get back in the bucket.
> 
> **



I'm already there though and where on earth are you?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 15, 2011)

Y'all suckers will never get a new skin.


----------



## Ral (Jul 15, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Y'all suckers will never get a new skin.



*sharpens his knife collection*

WIR SIND NICHT beleidigt! BE!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm enjoying my schadenfreude.

Revolt, overthrow Tazmo and mbxx!!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2011)

Ral said:


> The ShonenJUMP Heroes skin was one of the first recreated skins in which Mbxx was suppose to upload. I re-crafted and wasted 3 hours of my life that week.



You've probably done this already, but have you made a thread with it in SCR? Turn it over to mods and ask them to talk to him when he logs again. That's how we got Akatsuki skin uploaded.

And I'll ask Vegeta about this when I see him again in Blenderer.


----------



## Ral (Jul 15, 2011)

Raiden said:


> You've probably done this already, but have you made a thread with it in SCR? Turn it over to mods and ask them to talk to him when he logs again. That's how we got Akatsuki skin uploaded.
> 
> And I'll ask Vegeta about this when I see him again in Blenderer.



Mbxx asked me to PM him the link to the files but he never got back to me.

Spy just asked for the files so we're half way there man.

I mean the main reason why I wanted Tazmo to give me Admin access to 
Styles & Templates was to upload that skin and hopefully vote on some that members create themselves. He could just easily limit me to just that one power but It's not like I was going to blow up the forums or anything.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2011)

Nah, the mods here would never allow that. 

Spy asked for the link? Awesome .


----------



## Ral (Jul 15, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Nah, the mods here would never allow that.
> 
> Spy asked for the link? Awesome .



They know of my evilness. 

Yah but at least I'm happy someones trying to help.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 16, 2011)

lol fuck that. The lead admins here cling too much to their power. 

Two people that need to get full admin access including ftp 

-Ral
-Heero

cause they could actually do shit for the community and improve this place.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 16, 2011)

There's 1000 people that could actually do shit for the community. Welcome to Nerdville, sonny. You ain't special here.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 17, 2011)

^Welcome to being one of those people that just sits back and accepts shit.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 17, 2011)

I accept the inevitable.


----------



## Ral (Jul 17, 2011)

I accept the indifferent too! For now...

Wish Tazmo was more active through the community instead of his damn blog space.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 17, 2011)

I wish Mbro was more active. I actually love that Tazmo is an absentee owner. It's honestly the foundation of every interesting thing that I've ever done on this forum.


----------



## Ral (Jul 17, 2011)

As much as Mbxx is my sworn rival/nemesis I do appreciate the things he's done for this forum. He could have just ignored the whole FC situation and deleted them clean off the forum. The only thing I want people to understand is that splitting threads into various parts isn't as easy as it looks. I mean sure there's Moderating powers that aid you but to take time out of your life to split over a 100 threads is ridiculous. I swear to god every time I hear "Oh it's so easy" I bet half of the people don't know how the process works.

But that's just me and which is why I'm patient with the whole ShonenJUMP HEROES template uploading situation.

Patients is always a virtue no matter how long the wait is.


----------

